# JBuilder Fat32 und NTFS



## Joker0815 (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo ich habe den JBuilder X Foundation bei mir installiert, um ein Schulprojekt Zuhause fertig zu stellen.
In der Schule arbeiten die PCs auf NTFS-Partitionen und zuhause habe ich FAT32. Leider habe ich den rießen Feher gemacht und in den Klassennamen äöü benutzt(ich weis man sollte es nicht tuhen)  ich habe ca 14 Klassen und fast alle beinhalten eines von den Zeichen.  Nun findet der JBuilder die Klassen nicht mehr. 

Gibt es eine andere möglichkeit außer die Klassennamen zu ändern?


----------



## dotlens (13. Jan 2005)

ich weiss nicht wie es bei JBuilder ist, aber in Eclipse ist renamen ganz einfach. Er pass alles automatisch an....


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Jan 2005)

wieso öffnest du net einfach die dateinen mit dem editor, aenderst die umlaute machst ein neues projekt im jbuilder und packst die klassen wieder rein

dumme frage: wie kommst du auf die idee umlaute zu verwenden? ;D

und dass es am dateisystem liegt bezweifel ich mal stark


----------

